# IGF1 LR3 can you just inject subq in stomach?



## rhino1 (Sep 11, 2008)

with LR3 IGF1 would injecting your daily dose into stomach subq (just like hgh) have the same effect as injecting into the muscles you really want to develop.

Am i right in thinking that the half life will allow the igf1lr3 to travell all around the body?

any ideas cheers


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

it's waterbased so shouldnt be a problem, but anecdotal reports tell us people have seen localised site growth from injecting into specific muscles plus i believe theres a lot of a certain type of receptor in the intestines (someone could correct me?) that react to IGF. i'd inject it into whatever bodyparts you're looking for more size on.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can inject it Sub-Q. you don't get localised Growth from IGF-1LR3 you may get more of a pump where you inject but not localised keepable growth


----------

